# Barragem do Castelo de Bode a fazer descargas esta tarde!



## Nuno Figueiredo (26 Nov 2006 às 21:31)

Esta tarde fui dar um passeio, e deparei-me com estas imagens, impressionante, nunca tinha presenciado:   









A barragem estava na cota 118,6 mt (faltavam 3 mt para a cota máxima), e estava a descarregar a 100%.














Já cá faltava o típico português chico-esperto destemido (para não falar da romaria no cimo da barragem):


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (26 Nov 2006 às 21:31)

*Re: Barragem do Castelo de Bode a descarregar descargas esta tarde!*

Ah! Espero que goste,, cumprimentos.


----------



## Santos (26 Nov 2006 às 21:54)

*Re: Barragem do Castelo de Bode a descarregar descargas esta tarde!*

Excelente registo Nuno, na realidade são imagens fantásticas que dão para termos uma ideia da quantidade de água que tem caído


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (26 Nov 2006 às 22:10)

*Re: Barragem do Castelo de Bode a descarregar descargas esta tarde!*

Ups, agora é que vi o título, desculpem a redundância, com a pressa de postar não corrigi.


----------



## Zico (26 Nov 2006 às 22:12)

*Re: Barragem do Castelo de Bode a descarregar descargas esta tarde!*

Boa noite Nuno,

não há dúvida que são excelentes imagens e denotam bem três realidades:
-tem "caído àgua com fartura" (aqui está uma expressão bem "meteorológica"...)
- com Castelo do Bode a debitar tanta àgua, alguém vai pagá-las....
- que pena não se conseguir armazenar algures alguma desta àgua ! Em tempo de seca, bem falta nos faz.

Good work.
Abraços


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 22:42)

Isso ao vivo com o barulho da água deve ser impressionante. Por acaso não fizeste nenhum video?  



Zico disse:


> - que pena não se conseguir armazenar algures alguma desta àgua ! Em tempo de seca, bem falta nos faz.



Exactamente!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (26 Nov 2006 às 23:20)

Estou a fazer upload, mas o melhor video tem 40 mb, ainda vai demorar um pouco.


----------



## Mago (26 Nov 2006 às 23:51)

Boas fotos.....


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (27 Nov 2006 às 00:30)

Já fiz upload do video mais pequeno:

http://www.zippyvideos.com/4081277486337026/2006_1126002/


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2006 às 00:31)

Muito interessantes essas fotos...


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2006 às 01:28)

Que lindas fotos nunca tive oportunidade de ver ao vivo   não admira que os rios transbordem agora temos água para dar e vender neste caso infelizmente perder  mas é assim tem de ser


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Nov 2006 às 04:28)

boas


bem louco essas fotos uma vez tive nessa barragem a noite já lá vai ai uns 2 anos quando andava atras e uma tempestade que por ai andava.

sei que acabei essa caçada a tomar o pequeno almoço na figuira da foz e a vir depois para lx cheio de sono mas com uma bela trovoada registada, devo ter feito por volta de 800km

essa barragem ainda tem uma boa altura mas com a descarga nao dá para ver    

abraços meteo


----------



## dj_alex (27 Nov 2006 às 09:02)

miguel disse:


> Que lindas fotos nunca tive oportunidade de ver ao vivo   não admira que os rios transbordem agora temos água para dar e vender neste caso infelizmente perder  mas é assim tem de ser



Faz um barulho que mete respeito....


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 10:36)

Bom registo Nuno!


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2006 às 13:13)

Imagens impressionantes


----------



## Bettega (27 Nov 2006 às 14:29)

Bonitas fotos!!

Se vocês acham estas fotos impressionantes é porque não viram ainda a barragem da hidrelétrica de Itaipu aqui no PR (a maior do mundo com 18 turbinas) descarregando seus vertedouros a 100%!! Sinceramente é de arrepiar!


----------



## Fernando_ (28 Nov 2006 às 19:08)

Impresionantes fotos !!!!   
Comprimentos

Ya veo la cantidad de agua que ha caído en Portugal  

Un saludo a los amigos meteolocos desde el otro lado de la frontera !


----------



## dj_alex (28 Nov 2006 às 19:14)

Fernando_ disse:


> Impresionantes fotos !!!!
> Comprimentos
> 
> Ya veo la cantidad de agua que ha caído en Portugal
> ...



Olá Fernando!!

Que tal??? És de Madrid??


----------

